# I want a diamond python in my back yard



## cagey (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...d/news-story/5d72dc07a1626a2cf13ea38052ea7c33


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 27, 2016)

What a beautiful looking animal & in fantastic condition.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful, it's wonderful to see the public fascinated and not running off to fetch a shovel!


----------



## cement (Feb 27, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Beautiful, it's wonderful to see the public fascinated and not running off to fetch a shovel!



yes that is a good story. It will eat the rabbits and the rats that live off the chooks and around the house.
I had a call out two night ago, to one that had just finished eating the family pet guinea pig and was stuck in the cage. Quite sad for the home owner and the kids, but credit to her, she still did the right thing. Much respect there.


----------



## Burgo89 (Feb 27, 2016)

A very rare good news story  and what a stunning Python


----------

